# 28 Day Oldish Pigeon in Garden



## strata (Jul 16, 2005)

Whilst having a barbeque today, i heard a clattering sound and saw a big older pigeon attacking a smaller pigeon on my shed roof. The pigeon fell down then sat by the shed for a while, walked to the other side of the garden, tried to fly but into a fence, rested, then flew onto the top of the fence.

According to photos is about 30 days old.It still has some yellow feathers still on its neck, and can fly, as it must of to get onto the shed roof, and it has since. It can peck the ground for food to, but there are no flocks nearby. It isn't a fantastic flier, but what should I do?

Help would be appreciated, it looks like it doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your interest and concern in this youngster.

Could you put out a little wild bird seed and bowl of water, if you haven't already?

He is just learning how to fly and practicing his flying skills. It usually takes them a week to get good at flying, so if you could keep an eye out and make sure he is improving daily, that would be good. Make sure he is not anywhere on the ground at night, because a predator can get him.

If he hasn't moved or is all fluffed out, then he may need to be brought in for a little quality care. Let us know how he is doing and we will help if necessary...

Treesa


----------



## strata (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for your help  , I just went outside, and it had gone from the fence, I checked to see it wasn't on the ground, and luckily it wasn't and must have flown into the trees nearby.

Another pigeon was flying around the trees earlier so it might have been the "mum" one, waiting for us to go away before it came down!

Looks like its hopefully going to be a happy ending, but if anything else happens I will know where to post. This website is great, it really helped, because I was really worried about what to do - there are so many cats around here, I already had to chase one away from looking at the pigeon while it was on the fence  .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for keeping an eye out for this little one. You are a credit to the "teenage specie!"  

By all means, keep it away from the kitties. Their bite, even the smallest nip can be fatal as their saliva is poison to all birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks again for your help. The youngster will appreciate an attentive eye out for his welfare until he is a skilled flier. Cats are a domestic nuisance when they are outside and are very harmful.

We will be here if you need any more advice.

Treesa


----------

